# Iliotibial band release - experience coding



## Desperate Denise (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi everyone!!!

Does anyone have any experience coding an iliotibial band release?  He also performed a hip trochanteric bursectomy (which I am thinking is 27062)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.

Denise


----------



## KDCOWGIRL (Oct 20, 2011)

I believe the code for the iliotibial  band release is 27305. Hope this helps.


----------



## Desperate Denise (Oct 21, 2011)

*Thank you KDCOWGIRL*

Really appreciate your help!!

Have a great weekend.

Denise


----------

